# New meeces!



## Hayley411 (May 25, 2009)

I just got a trio of mice yesterday from a couple amazing breeders, they gave them all to me for free.
I absolutly love them.
This is Sealey, he is supposed to be a Agouti banded but he is very light.
















This is Millie, she is my Agouti broken marked doe. She is alot darker than Sealey.
















This is Hattie, she is a Black tan w/ a blaze. 

















If any one could confirm tha Sealey is Agouti, or tell me what color he is I'd appreciate it.
~Hayley


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very attractive mice and they look very healthy.Sealey is a cinnamon banded.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

ah i love hattie! So cute

Yeah, I was gonna say cinnamon too


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Woops, Hayley I forgot to mention he was most likely a cinnamon more than an agouti but I just got used to saying agouti when I emailed you. Both the his parents carried chocolate. :wallbash Check to see if he is tan as most of his litter mates were tan.
Those are great pictures of your new mice though! I could never get mine to sit still long enough for pictures.


----------



## Rissy (May 24, 2009)

Seally is amazing .Lucky you.


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

I like Millie the most :love1


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Aw I love Hattie! That is EXACTLY like one of my does look like, but she is a blue instead. *steals Hattie*


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Btw, she is the one in my siggy


----------

